# Hancock: lots of fun (and bad language) *spoilers after first post*



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Just back from a sneak preview of Hancock compliments of Best Buy (thanks again for the tix Best Buy!). My teen daughter and I both enjoyed it a lot.

I won't post open spoilers here in this first post, but wanted to say a few things about the film.

#1. Parents may wish to exercise extra caution before taking youngsters to this one. I'm not sure of the rating, but I'm guessing R, almost entirely on language. Language included many references to a--hole, and a few other words tossed in for good measure. If you'd prefer your children to not be running around calling people a--hole's, you may want to skip this one for them for now.

#2. I don't want to get spoilerific here, but I've gotta suggest that you try to avoid watching the current series of trailers for the film because THE FRIGGIN' MARKETING IDIOTS ARE GIVING A BIT TOO MUCH AWAY IN THE LATEST TRAILERS. The original trailers were much more generic, the most recent trailers that I had been seeing definitely give away some things that would much more effective/surprising if the marketing types hadn't come out with these new trailers.

#3. Stick around through a few minutes of the credits. There's a bonus scene that comes in after the credits start rolling.


Outside of that, the film moves along pretty quickly and is fairly enjoyable. Definitely something I'd buy later on Blu-ray. I may consider paying for a ticket to see it on the big screen again, though given gasoline prices eating my disposable income like crazy, and a batch of other films out now that I still want to see (Wall-E, and perhaps The Dark Knight on the big screen), I may have to pass. The film is easily worth the ticket price though, and I'd definitely do it again if I wasn't looking at a coming weekend full of potential movie watching already.

Will Smith does a very good job, and Jason Bateman is great for his role too. Charlize Theron is here too and does well. Go see it if you've got the $$. :up: x 3


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the nice review.

"Hancock" is rated PG-13. A movie can't get an R based on the word you mentioned.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

You hear the same language on home TV. What used to be limited to late night can be found all day long on some rerunss. Not just on cable or satellite, but on the CW or MYTV, which exist largely on reruns


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks for the review. I'll be seeing this with the movie ticket promo I got from my Men In Black purchase.


----------



## MrMojoJojo (May 23, 2008)

I'm just not a Will Smith fan... I've seen all the reviews saying that it's fantastic, but I'm just nowhere near excited for it. The only things I've liked him in was _Ali_ and _Pursuit of Happyness_. Beyond that I can do without.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

All the reviews I've read are bad.


----------



## twitchet (Feb 14, 2007)

just saw the movie and agree with bdowell it is a good movie saw wall-e to i liked wall-e bit bit better but both are great movies


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

paulman182 said:


> All the reviews I've read are bad.


It all depends on whose reviews you read. By and large, the movie received so-so reviews, averaging 49 out of a possible 100. Yet some of the most influential critics gave it high scores. See the following link to see what the critics have to say.
http://www.movietome.com/movie/365533/hancock/reviews/critic.html


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Cholly said:


> It all depends on whose reviews you read. By and large, the movie received so-so reviews, averaging 49 out of a possible 100. Yet some of the most influential critics gave it high scores. See the following link to see what the critics have to say.
> http://www.movietome.com/movie/365533/hancock/reviews/critic.html


Obviously that member didn't read the review he was replying to here either  

(And on the subject of major critics, the Rolling Stone Mag reviewer liked it, as did Roger Ebert... There are reviewers out there that liked the film well enough. The numbers have actually be climbing a little at RottenTomatoes.com which would seem to say that people that went out to see the movie liked it more than the earlier reviewers did....)


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Just spent four whole dollars to see it .. It's one of those movies I won't buy on DVD even when it's on sale. It's one of those movies that, if I'm here to watch it again ten years from now, I'd say to myself 'This looks familiar'.

--- CHAS


----------

